# 18 hole cloner...should i?



## tcooper1 (May 10, 2008)

I have a 18 hole cloner and want to try my hand at SOG.My questions are do i plant all 18 holes or do i leave a space between plant.Also when i get ready to put them in bloom do i cut off all the leaves or branches.How exactly do i get it to be one big bud? And How tall should they be when i put them in bloom.
I am sorry I have to post a thread to ask.I have tried to find a thread to answer my questions.....but short of reading EVERYONE of the threads(cuz you cant tell what is ask by the title in some threads).After reading a few pages,I thought I would ask.:hairpull: 
thank you for your help!!!!!I have learn so much from the people here.This is a great place to learn thank you again


----------



## massproducer (May 10, 2008)

so are you saying that you have a cloner and you want to grow the plants in it?  If so that is not a good idea


----------



## tcooper1 (May 10, 2008)

I am sorry but i thought of a few more questions....when SOGing do you use thr rockwell in baskets or can you leave it as a cloner?


----------



## tcooper1 (May 10, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> so are you saying that you have a cloner and you want to grow the plants in it? If so that is not a good idea


Ya I was wondering if i can do that? It is a bubbler cloner


----------



## massproducer (May 10, 2008)

Basically a SOG grow is the same as a normal grow only you limit your veg time and squeeze more plants into the space.  So instead of growing 10 big plants you grow 30 small single cola plants


----------



## tcooper1 (May 10, 2008)

Why is that not good.....do i need rockwell and baskets...ect ect....Is there a thread I can go to that will show me what I need to build my own thing i need to do the sog thing:hubba:


----------



## massproducer (May 10, 2008)

there is just not enough room for the plants or for the roots.  Even with SOG plants will still be like 2-3 feet especially when talking about using a bubbler.

Plus you need a way to anchor the plants when they start getting bigger and heavier.  In a DWC system that is what a medium of hydroton is for, it basically anchors the plants so they dont just fall through into the rez, or just tip over.

Yes you need net pots but you do not need rockwool.


----------



## tcooper1 (May 10, 2008)

I just went it and look at your SCROG thread and "thats what i want my babies to grow up like"  lol Is the only difference between scrog and sog is a screen? Thank you so much for your help....What I was reading ...Boy I had it all screwed up....i would have killed a few babies.....Thanks again Massproducer you have saved a few girls.....And helped me learn to do it right.....thanks again...your the best!!!!


----------



## massproducer (May 10, 2008)

no prob T, basically the difference between the two is mainly the veg time.  With a SOG you basically give no veg time, maybe 7 days, sometimes no veg time at all.

With a Scrog, you have to veg until your screen is about 50% full then you flip to 12/12 and let the rest of the screen fill.  A scrog is like LST'ing(low stress training) but only you use a screen to have more controll of each branch.


----------



## tcooper1 (May 10, 2008)

I went and look at a DWC.....I THINK I LIKE IT......I have a fog cloner...do I use that then into the DWC or do i just clone and veg and bloom all in the DWC container?   THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP i realy want to learn to grow this way....you have been so much help......couldnt do it right without you


----------



## massproducer (May 10, 2008)

Yep you root your cuttings in the cloner, and then transfer them to your DWC system.  You will be an expert soon because you do what other do not, what that is...Is research and read, you are well on your way


----------



## tcooper1 (May 10, 2008)

I went in and look at your "make a bubble cloner" and all your wisom answered my question above. Thank you so very much....I WILL BE REFERING BACK TO YOUR THREAD alot TO BULID MY OWN.......I am going to see if I can build a DWC also...cant be to much difference.....thanks again Massproducer....you have help me alot.more then you know....(smiling at you and giving you a very big hug)


----------



## massproducer (May 10, 2008)

anytime, just let me know when you make your DWC and any help I can offer, you have it forsure


----------



## tcooper1 (May 10, 2008)

Thank you....I sure will take you up on your wisdom.The more I can learn ..the better
I think you should rename yourself......"MASTERTEACHER" Your the best
forever your student
tc


----------



## smokybear (May 10, 2008)

DWC is a great method and is very easy. It's great because you can build your own system for pretty cheap and you can customize it to whatever you wish. I wish you the best of luck. Make sure to keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe. Nice work MassP.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 11, 2008)

it could be done


----------

